

Why don't elevators allow you to toggle whether they stop at a floor?  - ValentineC
http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2012/06/15/why-dont-elevators-allow-you-to-toggle-whether-they-stop-at-a-floor/

======
pktm
They do, just not in the US.

This is achieved by again pressing a lit (i.e., previously pressed) floor
button throughout many areas of Asia, IIRC.

